# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Vé máy bay đi TP Hồ Chí Minh giá rẻ 2014

## ticketvn

Vina Holiday tự hào làđại lý vé máy bay giá rẻ của Vietnam Airlines, Vietjet Air, Jetstar và các hãnghàng không Quốc uy tín khác trên toàn thế giới. Với kinh nghiệm đặt vé máy baynội địa và Quốc tế Vina Holiday sẽ giúp bạn có được chuyến bay với giá tốt nhấtđường bay thuận lợi nhất. 
Bạn đang cần Vé MáyBay Đi*TP Hồ Chí Minh 2014*? Bạn muốn đặt vé với giá tốt nhất ? Hãy đặt vé sớm tạiVina Holiday để có vé giá rẻ hơn và nhiều ưu đãi hơn. Chi tiết xin liên hệ:
*
PHÒNG VÉ MÁY BAY NỘI ĐỊA VÀ QUỐC TẾ VINAHOLIDAY*Website:ToiBay.Com – Điện Thoại: 0462.962.557 – 0423.222.223– 0423.240.240**Hotline:0125.248.9999**
*Chúng tôi hiện đang bán Vé máy bayđi TP Hồ Chí Minh*của Vietnam Airlines, Vietjet Air, Jestar. Các bạn có thể tham khảo giávé máy bay đi*TP Hồ Chí Minh và các điểm đến khác dưới đây:*
*
*Giá vé máy bay Vietnam Airlines:*
Vé máy bay Pleiku – TP Hồ Chí Minh giá vé 1 chiều từ 850.000 VNĐ
Vé máy bay Cà Mau – TP Hồ Chí Minh giá vé 1 chiều từ 950.000 VNĐ
Vé máy bay Quy Nhơn – TP Hồ Chí Minh giá vé 1 chiều từ 650.000 VNĐ
Vé máy bay Tuy Hòa – TP Hồ Chí Minh giá vé 1 chiều từ 950.000 VNĐ
Vé máy bay Huế – TP Hồ Chí Minh giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.500.000 VNĐ
Vé máy bay Đà Lạt – TP Hồ Chí Minh giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.150.000 VNĐ
Vé máy bay Hải Phòng – TP Hồ Chí Minh giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.100.000 VNĐ
Vé máy bay Vinh – TP Hồ Chí Minh giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.100.000 VNĐ
Vé máy bay Nha Trang – TP Hồ Chí Minh giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.150.000 VNĐ
Vé máy bay Phú Quốc – TP Hồ Chí Minh giá vé 1 chiều từ 550.000 VNĐ
Vé máy bay Tam Kỳ – TP Hồ Chí Minh giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.150.000 VNĐ
Vé máy bay Côn Đảo – TP Hồ Chí Minh giá vé 1 chiều từ 700.000 VNĐ
Vé máy bay Đồng Hới – TP Hồ Chí Minh giá vé 1 chiều từ 2.000.000 VNĐ
Vé máy bay Rạch Giá – TP Hồ Chí Minh giá vé 1 chiều từ 900.000 VNĐ
Vé máy bay Buôn Mê Thuột – TP Hồ Chí Minh giá vé 1 chiều từ 850.000 VNĐ
Vé máy bay Hà Nội – TP Hồ Chí Minh giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.100.000 VNĐ
Vé máy bay Đà Nẵng – TP Hồ Chí Minh giá vé 1 chiều từ 800.000 VNĐ




Vémáy bay Đà Nẵng – Hà Nội giá vé 1 chiều từ 650.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay Đà Lạt – Hà Nội giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.100.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay Huế – Hà Nội giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.500.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay Tuy Hòa – Hà Nội giá vé 1 chiều từ 2.150.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay Đồng Hới – Hà Nội giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.150.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay Điện Biên – Hà Nội giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.150.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay Buôn Ma Thuột – Hà Nội giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.100.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay Vinh – Hà Nội giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.150.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay Nha Trang – Hà Nội giá vé 1 chiều từ 2.150.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay Pleiku – Hà Nội giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.100.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay Quy Nhơn – Hà Nội giá vé 1 chiều từ 2.000.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay Tam Kỳ – Hà Nội giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.500.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay TP Hồ Chí Minh – Hà Nội* giá vé 1chiều từ 1.100.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay Cần Thơ – Hà Nội giá vé 1 chiều từ 2.550.000 VNĐ
*
*
Vémáy bay Cần Thơ – Đà Nẵng giá vé 1 chiều từ 650.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay Hải Phòng – Đà Nẵng* giá vé 1 chiềutừ 650.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay Hà Nội – Đà Nẵng giá vé 1 chiều từ 650.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay Nha Trang – Đà Nẵng giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.500.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay Pleiku – Đà Nẵng* giá vé 1 chiềutừ 1.150.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay Đà Lạt – Đà Nẵng giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.500.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay Buôn Ma Thuột – Đà Nẵng giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.150.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay TP Hồ Chí Minh – Đà Nẵng giá vé 1 chiều từ 800.000 VNĐ
*
Vémáy bay Hà Nội – Cần Thơ giá vé 1 chiều từ 2.550.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay Côn Đảo – Cần Thơ giá vé 1 chiều từ 700.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay Phú Quốc – Cần Thơ giá vé 1 chiều từ 900.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay Đà Nẵng – Cần Thơ giá vé 1 chiều từ 650.000 VNĐ
*
*
Vémáy bay Đà Nẵng – Đà Lạt giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.500.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay Hà Nội – Đà Lạt giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.100.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay TP Hồ Chí Minh – Đà Lạt giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.150.000 VNĐ
*
Vémáy bay Đà Nẵng – Buôn Ma Thuột giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.150.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay Hà Nội – Buôn Ma Thuột giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.100.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay TP Hồ Chí Minh – Buôn Mê Thuột giá vé 1 chiều từ 850.000 VNĐ
*
*
Vémáy bay Đà Nẵng – Nha Trang giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.500.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay Hà Nội – Nha Trang giá vé 1 chiều từ 2.150.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay TP Hồ Chí Minh- Nha Trang giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.150.000 VNĐ
*
*
Vémáy bay TP Hồ Chí Minh- Phú Quốc giá vé 1 chiều từ 550.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay Rạch Giá – Phú Quốc giá vé 1 chiều từ 900.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay Cần Thơ – Phú Quốc giá vé 1 chiều từ 900.000 VNĐ
*
*
Vémáy bay Đà Nẵng – Pleiku giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.150.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay Hà Nội – Pleiku giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.100.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay TP Hồ Chí Minh – Pleiku giá vé 1 chiều từ 850.000 VNĐ
*
*
Vémáy bay Đà Nẵng – Hải Phòng* giá vé 1 chiềutừ 650.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay TP Hồ Chí Minh – Hải Phòng giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.100.000 VNĐ
*
*
Vémáy bay Hà Nội – Huế giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.500.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay TP Hồ Chí Minh – Huế giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.500.000 VNĐ
*
Vémáy bay Hà Nội – Quy Nhơn giá vé 1 chiều từ 2.000.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay TP Hồ Chí Minh – Quy Nhơn giá vé 1 chiều từ 650.000 VNĐ
*
Vémáy bay Hà Nội – Tuy Hòa giá vé 1 chiều từ 2.150.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay TP Hồ Chí Minh – Tuy Hòa giá vé 1 chiều từ 950.000 VNĐ
*
*
Vémáy bay Hà Nội – Đồng Hới giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.150.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay TP Hồ Chí Minh- Đồng Hới giá vé 1 chiều từ 2.000.000 VNĐ
*
*
Vémáy bay Hà Nội – Vinh giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.150.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay TP Hồ Chí Minh – Vinh giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.100.000 VNĐ
*
*
Vémáy bay Hà Nội – Tam Kỳ giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.500.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay TP Hồ Chí Minh- Tam Kỳ giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.150.000 VNĐ
*
*
Vémáy bay TP Hồ Chí Minh- Côn Đảo giá vé 1 chiều từ 700.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay Cần Thơ – Côn Đảo giá vé 1 chiều từ 700.000 VNĐ
*
Vémáy bay TP Hồ Chí Minh- Rạch Giá giá vé 1 chiều từ 900.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay Phú Quốc – Rạch Giá giá vé 1 chiều từ 900.000 VNĐ
*
Vémáy bay Hà Nội – Điện Biên giá vé 1 chiều từ 1.150.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay TP Hồ Chí Minh – Cà Mau giá vé 1 chiều từ 950.000 VNĐ
*
*
*Giá vé máy bay Jetstar:*
*
Vémáy bay giá rẻ từ TP Hồ Chí Minh – Đà Nẵng 1 chiều, giá vé từ 490.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay giá rẻ từ Đà Nẵng – TP Hồ Chí Minh 1 chiều, giá vé từ 490.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay giá rẻ từ Hà Nội – TP Hồ Chí Minh 1 chiều, giá vé từ 950.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay giá rẻ từ TP Hồ Chí Minh – Hà Nội 1 chiều, giá vé từ 950.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay giá rẻ từ Hải Phòng – TP Hồ Chí Minh 1 chiều, giá vé từ 950.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay giá rẻ từ TP Hồ Chí Minh – Hải Phòng*1 chiều, giá vé từ 950.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay giá rẻ từ TP Hồ Chí Minh – Singapore*1 chiều, giá vé từ 1.070.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay giá rẻ từ Singapore* - TP Hồ ChíMinh 1 chiều, giá vé từ 1.070.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay giá rẻ từ Singapore* - Hà Nội* 1 chiều, giá vé từ 1.813.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay giá rẻ từ Hà Nội* - Singapore 1chiều, giá vé từ 1.813.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay giá rẻ từ Vinh – TP Hồ Chí Minh 1 chiều, giá vé từ 950.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay giá rẻ từ TP Hồ Chí Minh – Vinh 1 chiều, giá vé từ 950.000 VNĐ
*
*Giá vé máy bay VietJet:*
*
Vémáy bay giá rẻ TP Hồ Chí Minh – Nha Trang giá vé 1 chiều chỉ từ 390.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay giá rẻ Nha Trang – TP Hồ Chí Minh giá vé 1 chiều chỉ từ 390.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay giá rẻ TP Hồ Chí Minh – Đà Nẵng*giá vé 1 chiều chỉ từ 480.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay giá rẻ Đà Nẵng – TP Hồ Chí Minh*giá vé 1 chiều chỉ từ 480.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay giá rẻ TP Hồ Chí Minh – Hà Nội*giá vé 1 chiều chỉ từ 900.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay giá rẻ Hà Nội – TP Hồ Chí Minh giá vé 1 chiều chỉ từ 900.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay giá rẻ Hà Nội – Nha Trang giá vé 1 chiều từ 900.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay giá rẻ Nha Trang – Hà Nội giá vé 1 chiều từ 900.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay giá rẻ Hà Nội – Đà Nẵng giá vé 1 chiều từ 480.000 VNĐ
Vémáy bay giá rẻ Đà Nẵng – Hà Nội giá vé 1 chiều từ 480.000 VNĐ
*
*VĂNPHÒNG TẠI Hà Nội:**Địachỉ: 100 Nguyễn Tuân – Thanh Xuân**
*VĂNPHÒNG TẠI TP HỒ CHÍ MINH**Địachỉ: Tầng 5, Số 614 – 616 – 618, Đường 3-2, Phường 14, Quận 10**
*Điệnthoại:**0423.2222.23– 0462.962.557 – 0462.967.092**0466.637.567– 0466.622.231 – 0423.240.240**TPHồ Chí Minh**08.38661966– 0945.836.836**Email:**info@vinaholidays.com.vn**Hotline:0125.248.9999 – 0926.320.320*****(Mọigiao dịch xin gửi về VP: 100 Nguyễn Tuân, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội)**

----------

